# مرجع في أساسيات ال gis



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 مايو 2010)

*كتب مراجع في أساسيات ال gis*

مراجع في
أساسيات ال GIS​ 
المرجع الأول:​ 



 


In today`s world - the flow of information especially digital information has become the critical ingredient for success in any activity. That is why, the period we live in is often referred to as an information age. It is a simple fact that everything human beings do, do takes place at a certain location on the earth - it has a geographic component, although we tend not to think about it much. The digital information revolution of the late twentieth century has allowed this geographic information to be more easily accessed, analyzed and used than ever before. This led to the development of GIS as a discipline and emergence of GIS as a core of digital technology​ 

New Age Publications 
| 2008 |
ISBN: 8122423760 
| 352 pages 
| PDF 
| 10,3 MB ​


رابط تحميل المرجع:
http://rapidshare.com/files/370765219/8122423760_GIS.rar​ 

رابط اخر للتحميل:
http://hotfile.com/dl/35785480/6aa9952/8122423760_GIS.rar.​ 


​ويلي ذلك المرجع الثاني في المشاركة التالية (أدناه).​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 مايو 2010)

*مراجع في أساسيات ال gis - المرجع الثاني*

مراجع في
أساسيات ال GIS

المرجع الثاني:​ 


 


The book will help undergraduates and professionals who wish to improve their knowledge of GIS get a better understanding of how Geographical Information Systems operate, including how spatial data are stored on a computer, how different methods affect the capabilities of the GIS, how basic operations are performed and how the choice of algorithm affects the speed of the system​ 

CRC Press 
| pages: 240 
| 2002 |
ISBN: 0415246512 
| PDF |
12,8MB​ 
رابط التحميل:
http://www.file2box.net/vis29qpvt2tv​ 

رابط اخر للتحميل:
http://hotfile.com/dl/33636992/83b3fc2/GIS_Basics.pdf.html​


----------



## يحي الحربي (22 مايو 2010)

*تم التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك اخي الفاضل*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 مايو 2010)

يحي الحربي قال:


> *تم التحميل*
> *جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك اخي الفاضل*


 
حياكم الله وبياكم أخي الفاضل يحى الحربي.
تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا وبارك بكم.


----------



## satlink1 (26 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssss galaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal go forward


----------



## أبو يوسف الطحاوى (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مايو 2010)

satlink1 قال:


> thankssssssssssssss galaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal go forward


 
حياك الله أخي satlink1.
تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع وتشجيعكم الطيب أسعدني, شكرا جزيلا لكم.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مايو 2010)

أبو يوسف الطحاوى قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

حياكم الله أخي أبو يوسف الطحاوى.
تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا وبارك بكم.


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يونيو 2010)

king 1 قال:


> *شكراً*


 
شكرا لتواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## مريم محمد علي (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم للأمام دوما


----------



## ياسر زين (3 يونيو 2010)

لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
اضافة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 يونيو 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم للأمام دوما


 
حياكم الله وبياك أختي الفاضلة المشرفة مريم محمد علي. 
تواصلك المشجع مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا وبارك بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 يونيو 2010)

ياسر زين قال:


> لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير


 
حياكم الله وبياكم أخي ياسر زين.
تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع أسعدني, شكري وتقديري لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 يونيو 2010)

أحمد فؤاد الافندى قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> اضافة اكثر من رائعة


 
حياكم الله أخي أحمد فؤاد الافندى.
تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب أسعدني, جزاكم الله عني خيرا وبارك بكم.


----------



## سيمون2010 (8 يونيو 2010)

*حياكم الله وبياكم أخي ياسر*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يونيو 2010)

سيمون2010 قال:


> *حياكم الله وبياكم أخي ياسر*


 
حياكم الله وبياكم أخواي ياسر زين وسيمون.


----------



## eng:nour (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 يوليو 2010)

eng:nour قال:


> جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


 
حياك الله أختي المهندسة نور. 
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## نهي عفيفي (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 يوليو 2010)

نهي عفيفي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله




حياك الله أختي نهي عفيفي.
جزاك الله عنا خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## eng_ahmedsalah (29 يوليو 2010)

الله يزيدك من خيراته


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 يوليو 2010)

eng_ahmedsalah قال:


> الله يزيدك من خيراته


 
حياك الله أخي المهندس احمد صلاح.
جزاك الله عنا خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 أغسطس 2010)

*المرجع الثالث: مرجع باللغة العربية*

المرجع الثالث:
مرجع باللغة العربية 
عن​ 
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية​ 

من إصدارات:
[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional][FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني[/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]​


[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]نوع الملف: pdf[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]حجم الملف:[/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]9.886 MB[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]رابط تحميل الملف:[/FONT]
[FONT=AF_Tabook-NormalTraditional]http://www.4shared-china.com/document/VFxsUrMA/___online.htm[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## valvolid (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ...هذه الكتب هي ما كنت ابحث عنه ... بارك الله فيك يا اخ جلال


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 أغسطس 2010)

valvolid قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ...هذه الكتب هي ما كنت ابحث عنه ... بارك الله فيك يا اخ جلال


 
حياك الله أخي valvolid.
أسعدني قولك بانك وجدت ما كنت تبحث عنه من كتب من خلال تواصلك مع الموضوع. 
بارك الله بك وشهر كريم على الجميع.


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يناير 2011)

searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً


 
شكرا جزيلا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## alsgeer (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 فبراير 2011)

alsgeer قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله أخي alsgeer.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## eng.yoka (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا عنا

ارجو مراجعة روابط المرجع الاول و الثاني لان جميع الروابط حذفت ملفاتها من على المواقع المفوعة عليها
وارجو ان تتكرم باعادة رفع المراجع مرة اخرى للاستفادة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 مارس 2011)

eng.yoka قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا عنا
> 
> ارجو مراجعة روابط المرجع الاول و الثاني لان جميع الروابط حذفت ملفاتها من على المواقع المفوعة عليها
> وارجو ان تتكرم باعادة رفع المراجع مرة اخرى للاستفادة


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أخي eng.yoka.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع. 

أرجو ان تجد في الرابط التالي ما يلبي طلبك:
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/PGDQaN4O/GISBasics8122423760.htm​​​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 مارس 2011)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> أخي eng.yoka.
> جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.
> 
> ...


 
حياكم الله..

أرجو ملاحظة أن الرابط المذكور اعلاه (في المقتبس) كان الرابط الجديد للمرجع الأول, اما الرابط الجديد للمرجع الثاني فهو التالي:​http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QCVDR70R​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 مارس 2011)

*إضافة صور الغلافات الخارجية للمراجع وتأكيد للروابط الجديدة*


صور الغلافات الخارجي للمراجع وتأكيد للروابط الجديدة


صورة غلاف المرجع الأول:



 
رابط إضافي للمرجع الأول:
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/PGDQaN4O/GISBasics8122423760.htm​ 

صورة غلاف المرجع الثاني:




رابط إضافي للمرجع الثاني:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QCVDR70R​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز 
باراك الله فيك علي هذه الكتب القيمة 
ومزيد من الكتب المفيدة والجديدة في هذا المجال


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> باراك الله فيك علي هذه الكتب القيمة
> ومزيد من الكتب المفيدة والجديدة في هذا المجال


 
أخي الكريم دفع الله حمدان هجو.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع وكلامكك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 يوليو 2011)

*المرجع الرابع: Introduction to GIS*

المرجع الرابع:

Introduction to GIS


مرفق أدناه​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 يوليو 2011)

*المرجع الخامس: Fundamentals of GIS*

المرجع الخامس:

 Fundamentals of GIS





مرفق أدناه​


----------



## kamaran kamal (15 يوليو 2011)

اللنكات لاتعمل رجاء


----------



## Eng.A7med197 (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
حاولت فتح الرابط ولكن يظهرلي انا الملف تم رفعه !!!!!!!!!!!!
هل من طريقة اخرى لكي احصل على المراجع
ودمت بود


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 يوليو 2011)

kamaran kamal قال:


> اللنكات لاتعمل رجاء



رابط إضافي للمرجع الأول:
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/PGDQaN4O/GISBasics8122423760.htm

رابط إضافي للمرجع الثاني:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QCVDR70R 22-03-2011 07:04 PM​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 يوليو 2011)

Eng.A7med197 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> حاولت فتح الرابط ولكن يظهرلي انا الملف تم رفعه !!!!!!!!!!!!
> هل من طريقة اخرى لكي احصل على المراجع
> ودمت بود



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي الأكرم.
ارجو ان تتمكن من تنزيل المراجع عبر الروابط التالية:


رابط إضافي للمرجع الأول:
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/PG...8122423760.htm

رابط إضافي للمرجع الثاني:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QCVDR70...-2011 07:04 PM​

مع خالص الود والتقدير.


----------



## علاء يوسف (24 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 أغسطس 2011)

علاء يوسف قال:


> كل الشكر



حياك الله أخي علاء يوسف.
شكرا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نائل الجبوري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> على الطرح القيم
> 
> والمميز



حياكم الله أخي نائل الجبوري.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## سولارلونر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر 
لكن الروابط لاتعمل؟


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

سولارلونر قال:


> مع جزيل الشكر
> لكن الروابط لاتعمل؟





حياكم الله.
ارجو ان تتمكن من تنزيل المراجع عبر الروابط التالية:

رابط إضافي ثالث للمرجع الأول:
http://www.4shared-china.com/file/PGDQaN4O/GISBasics8122423760.htm


رابط إضافي ثالث للمرجع الثاني:
http://www.4shared-china.com/document/PQ8NTErP/GIS_Basics.htm​


----------



## علاء يوسف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mustafa49 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

علاء يوسف قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير




حياك الله أخي علاء يوسف.
شكرا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mustafa49 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك




حياكم الله أخي مصطفى.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## hdom (29 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 يناير 2012)

hdom قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




حياكم الله.
جزاكم الله خيرا على إختياركم الموضوع بداية لتواصلكم مع الملتقى.


----------



## omar_sool (19 مارس 2012)

Thanks


----------



## cadin (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*


----------



## مهندسة كيفي (2 مايو 2012)

للاسف لم يتم التحميل لازلته من موقع التحميل


----------



## الحسين بن الني (20 ديسمبر 2012)

لماذا كل الروابط المتعلق بتنزيل gis لا تعمل 
ارجو الساعدة للحصول علي gis9.3 **** 
شكرا


----------



## جلال الجزائري 32 (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aeoh (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-musaab (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

